# Replacing Key Fob Battery 2012 LTZ..Need to go through reprogram Procedure?



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

I tried to search on this couldn't find anything using the search..Basicicly trying to find out if you have to go through the whole reprogram procedure if you just replacing the Batteries in the FOB in a LTZ...?


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> I tried to search on this couldn't find anything using the search..Basicicly trying to find out if you have to go through the whole reprogram procedure if you just replacing the Batteries in the FOB in a LTZ...?


Nope, you sure don't, I ordered a bunch of the batteries off of Amazon, had my 2012 LTZ RS for 4 years next week, replaced the battery twice. No reprograming needed.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks!I didn't think so...My dealer trying to charge me $50 to "reprogram the remotes" after replacing the Batteries...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> Thanks!I didn't think so...My dealer trying to charge me $50 to "reprogram the remotes" after replacing the Batteries...


Check manual if you have to use the center console for that after battery replacement. There should be a hole under the rubber mat.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> I tried to search on this couldn't find anything using the search..Basicicly trying to find out if you have to go through the whole reprogram procedure if you just replacing the Batteries in the FOB in a LTZ...?


I take the battery out of my key fobs plenty of times before when I clean out all the gunk that gets trapped in there never had to reprogram anything


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What's the name of your dealer, would like to visit him because I always enjoy getting screwed.

Just about the only electronics that require code to run properly, the remote codes are permanently burnt in. Your vehicle uses flashram to copy that code. Have the 2LT, can do this myself, but only required if getting a new remote that has a different code.

On second thought, really don't like to get screwed by dealers, but some really try their best. Paid a little extra for a Pro Duracell, ones that came with it, no brand name, made in India, didn't last very long. Duracell is still good after over three years now.

Other vehicle remotes and the batteries I had in them lasted longer than the vehicle itself. Know for a fact the remotes for my garage door opener are over 16 years old now. But not so with TV remotes, always switching channels trying to find something worth watching.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> What's the name of your dealer, would like to visit him because I always enjoy getting screwed.
> 
> Just about the only electronics that require code to run properly, the remote codes are permanently burnt in. Your vehicle uses flashram to copy that code. Have the 2LT, can do this myself, but only required if getting a new remote that has a different code.
> 
> ...



The LTZ or 2LT with keyless start sometimes forgets the fobs and you use the steps in the manual to get it back right. It involves the hole in the console under the e brake handle. Regular cars have blank plate and they have a rubber mat piece to easily lift up.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Or a small plastic cover next to the auxiliary power outlet on top of the console. 

Love instructions like this for programming a remote.

"Insert the vehicle key of the
transmitter into the key lock
cylinder located on the outside
of the driver door and turn the
key to the unlock position five
times within 10 seconds."

Recall on a Ford had to step on the brake pedal while opening and closing the driver's door five time to start the programming sequence, wonder who dreamed this up.

Suppose charging 50 bucks if your remote does need to be programmed is fair if you can't read your owners manual, they have a lot of overhead and huge fancy buildings to maintain and pay taxes on. Ha, never really appreciated this until I retired and could walk into a sales office when everybody else is working. Deserted with over a dozen guys sitting around doing nothing. Just waiting around all day for somebody to walk in to buy a car. Somebody has to pay for this, guess who.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

well so far so good with new batteries in the remotes, its too funny though, chevy has this BS service bulletin that say if a customer cannot start their car it cold be from outside electronic interfereance and just their "out" to saying we don't know really how to fix the problem!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GM hasn't equipped their dealers with tools to detect RF interference. Without the tools, there isn't much they can do to troubleshoot it. Assuming the problem is external (not something added to the car), the symptom will be that the problem only occurs in certain areas.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> well so far so good with new batteries in the remotes, its too funny though, chevy has this BS service bulletin that say if a customer cannot start their car it cold be from outside electronic interfereance and just their "out" to saying we don't know really how to fix the problem!


Actually, this bulletin is required by the FCC. The key fobs transmit in an "unlicensed" band so there is no protection from other transmission sources.


----------

